# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  Mrtkey 3.15 Release (6-6-2019) World Exclusive Oppo A5s ,VIVO Some models .....

## mohamed73

MRT 3.15 RELEASE (6-6-2019) A5S , VIVO Some models  .....     

> Add VIVO Y3 S1\Y91C\X21i_Unlock Function 2 \x27(pd1829) \IQOO\X27 PRO BETA\Z3X\Y91...
> Add Lenovo S5 PRO\Z5 Z5 PRO\Z5S
> QiKu N7 PRO\N7 LITE\N7\N6 
> OPPO A5S (ADDED OPPO TAB EXCLUSIVE  A5S META MODE FACTORY RESET AND MORE)
> QC_Tool Move to 3.15 software and more good support Qualcomm flash\erase frp\format\read flash.
> ADDED MEZU MODELS 
> NEW GUI INCLUDED ALL HUAWEI COM 1.0 EXE ( No activation )
> FIXED SERVER COMMUNICATION ON STARTUP 
> IMPROVED EXE PROTECTION KEY DATA FOR STRONG PROTECTION

  One+ Models are in next updates  ................. 
DOWNLOAD LINK GOOGLE DRIVE : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
MRT SERVER INDIA : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   PS : OTHER REQUESTING POST  FOR SUPPORT MODELS BLA BLA  WILL BE DELETED

----------

